# Kangertech Mini Pro Tank Ii



## Rob Fisher (9/2/14)

Still being new to the vaping game and having found the online shops I have gone a little overboard buying various e-cigs... My fancy iTaste SVD with Innokin iClear 30B isn't operational yet because the battery charger doesn't seem to work too well... it may be user error but I have ordered a better charger and we'll see early next week when it arrived how this light saber looking device really works. 

Back to the Mini Pro Tank II... I have a couple of them and one eGo-C Twist battery... I have to say the vaping and putting in my pocket side of things it's an awesome combo and I have ordered another battery and Pro Tank... but the design is simply annoying to the extreme... unscrewing is a nightmare and more than once I have unscrewed the battery without thinking and the wrong thread unscrewed giving me a lap full of e-liquid... also the device is smooth so if you tighten things a little too much you need to hunt down a damp cloth to try and get traction. 

The Twisp design is a thousand times better but the Pro Tank delivers a much better taste by far. Also I haven't had a mouth full of liquid condensation yet on the Pro Tank and that is a huge bonus.

I like the eGo-C Twist batteries... good battery life for me and they fit my multiple Twisp chargers. I have ordered some more.

Bottom line... I hate the design of the Mini Pro Tank II but will be buying it again for it's size and taste.

Time to clean them!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (9/2/14)

That's why for our starter kits I didn't go the bottom coil (evod) route as most customers find them a serious pain to fill and they more likely to get clogged and performance degrades due to the coil always being soaked. However an somewhat experience vaper doesn't mind the cleaning that is required with evod style atomizers and find its worth it for the performance it can give. Personally I understand completely what you saying..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> That's why for our starter kits I didn't go the bottom coil (evod) route as most customers find them a serious pain to fill and they more likely to get clogged and performance degrades due to the coil always being soaked. However an somewhat experience vaper doesn't mind the cleaning that is required with evod style atomizers and find its worth it for the performance it can give. Personally I understand completely what you saying..



Great move... look forward to my Vape King packet arriving on Tuesday I guess?


----------



## Andre (9/2/14)

Hey, @Rob Fisher if you can do all the things required for fishing, the Mini should be a breeze, but does require you to give a little concentration and dry hands.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Hey, @Rob Fisher if you can do all the things required for fishing, the Mini should be a breeze, but does require you to give a little concentration and dry hands.



100% Matthee... that's why I just ordered some more of dem! 

I just have to pay attention when changing batteries or refilling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Great move... look forward to my Vape King packet arriving on Tuesday I guess?



Haha @Rob Fisher yes Tuesday indeed


----------



## Tom (9/2/14)

seeing that you are stripping down the whole unit....I never did that. I used to do a daily rinse with hot water (not too hot tho) of the separated coil unit and the tank itself. Then leave it to dry. Sometimes just used a straw and blow dried, ready to be used straight away.... just needed a couple of puffs to get a good vape again. 
By doing the daily rinse I had no more gurgling issues.


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

@Rob Fisher I only use protanks and Evods, I have gifted all my other clearo's to new vapers and friends even my iClear 16's which imho where the best top coil clearo's out. 

Once you get to know these great BCC they become easier to live with. I think I mentioned before not to tighten the base up to much I know its impulse to make everything as tight as you think it should be but with these things it doesn't have to be. 
Also I never tighten the clearo onto the battery. I turn it just till I feel some resistance and its good to go. turning it to tight results in the center post of the batt being pushed down to far as well as the pin on the coil assembly being pushed in and having to tighten the clearo more and more each time. Eventually some clearo's won't contact the center batt post even if tightened hard up on the batt. Then you have to fiddle the post up again risking breaking the wire connected to the post and its a pita to pop the top cap off the batt and resolder. Some of the better quality CE5 type clearo's had a sprung centre pin to resolve that.

These are my opinions and experiences I hope it helps some new to vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/14)

Tom said:


> By doing the daily rinse I had no more gurgling issues.



Thanks Tom... it looks like an occasional rinse through will be sufficient... I'll do the daily thing and maybe strip it weekly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> These are my opinions and experiences I hope it helps some new to vaping.



I think you are spot on Gazza! 

I have a feeling I will be following your sentiments exactly! 

Yes you did mention to me not to screw too tight... I just need to pay attention when unscrewing...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I only use protanks and Evod
> 
> Once you get to know these great BCC they become easier to live with.



Gazza what does Evod and BCC mean? I look them up on my Vape Lingo PDF but those abbreviations are not in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Gazza what does Evod and BCC mean? I look them up on my Vape Lingo PDF but those abbreviations are not in there.



BCC = bottom coil Clearomizer
Evod = BCC made by kangertech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (9/2/14)

I started off with an evod too , used to strip clean and dry burn every second day but I now do it weekly as I a vape the same liquid without changing flavours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> BCC = bottom coil Clearomizer
> Evod = BCC made by kangertech



Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (9/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Rob Fisher Eventually some clearo's won't contact the center batt post even if tightened hard up on the batt. Then you have to fiddle the post up again risking breaking the wire connected to the post and its a pita to pop the top cap off the batt and resolder.


looks like I have that issue on one of my Evod batts...since this morning. Did you curse mine? 
So, the one batt does not fire the coil, and when i put it on charge the LED stays green. My other batt works 100% fine with the same coil. Therefore its the batt that is faulty... will have to see later what I can do about it. Currently my Evod is back in use, since rebuilding the coil to a decent ohm reading. For a hectic schedule with a lot of running around it is still a good device 

edit: I never screwed my coil heads too tight on the batt....hence i never had spillage because the coil separated from the tank


----------



## shabbar (9/2/14)

Svd is an awesome device , 18650 batteries last quite long and the vv/vw feature makes it even better . 

My next mod is gonna be a Mech just can't decide what to get , have my eye on the reo have to wait abit till I can afford one , those things are pricey


----------



## Tom (9/2/14)

did the fix...took something like 30 seconds. Thx @Gazzacpt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (9/2/14)

so, even that I always screw my coil/tank lightly on the battery, the center pin can still go down and prevent contact. I can just imagine that this will happen very quickly if you tighten it too much. So, be aware of that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/14)

I was using one of my Twisps while waiting for my Mini Pro Tank II's to dry and after a while got the dreaded juice in the mouth thingy... 

I do love the Pro Tank II's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

I also love my PT2 mini. 

Thanks for all the info on here guys. Most useful. Well done @Tom for figuring out that battery fix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

OK I have played with a few tanks now... the Twisp (really kak), The iClear 30 (can't get to like it for some reason), The iClear 30B (because I wanted a fat tank that took lots of juice) and then the Pro Tank 2 Mini.

For me the winner by a country mile (now that I have learnt not to screw it too tight etc) is the Pro Tank 2 Mini.

The taste from the 2 Mini seems superior in everyway to me... is this just me or do others rate it?

For me the perfect set up is a ProTank 2 Mini onboard my iTaste MVP.

I have some eGo-C Twist batteries which I will keep because they are pretty good and fit in the pocket well and look good with the Mini.

So before I go and buy some more mini's (because I want to have different flavours in each) please shout if I'm doing the wrong thing!


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I have played with a few tanks now... the Twisp (really kak), The iClear 30 (can't get to like it for some reason), The iClear 30B (because I wanted a fat tank that took lots of juice) and then the Pro Tank 2 Mini.
> 
> For me the winner by a country mile (now that I have learnt not to screw it too tight etc) is the Pro Tank 2 Mini.
> 
> ...



PT Mini's rock dude, easy to clean, glass is replaceable, O rings and coils readily available and easy to rebuild and for me the flavour is better than the PT maxi. Closest top coil clearo to the PT mini in performance is the iClear 16.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/2/14)

I am a Mini fan, as you know - you cannot go wrong with a Mini. Bought a Kanger Aerotank with enough spare coils from @Oupa at the Vape Meet and have been really impressed so far, but early days yet. Looks like solid build quality. Adjustable airflow, so you can have your draw as you like it. Takes 2.5 ml. Also saw the Aspire Nautilus, which is a huge thing, taking 5 ml, also with adjustable airflow. The peeps using it at the meet were liking it. From Google it seems spare coils might be very expensive. Cape Vaping Supplies might have them in stock, but first check on spare coil availability and prices. Looks wise, the Kanger Aerotank takes it by a mile for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)

Love my PT2 mini - it just works - still my standby vape for the office and when I'm out and about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Derick said:


> Love my PT2 mini - it just works - still my standby vape for the office and when I'm out and about



Derick I assume your main device is a REO?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Bought a Kanger Aerotank with enough spare coils from at the Vape Meet and have been really impressed so far, but early days yet. Looks like solid build quality. Adjustable airflow, so you can have your draw as you like it. Takes 2.5 ml.



And I was so close to ordering some more PT Mini 2's!


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Derick I assume your main device is a REO?


 Yep the Reo is an awesome device and produces more vapour and flavour than the pt2 mini - but when I'm in the mood for chain vaping then the Reo can be a bit much - that's where the pt2 mini comes in again - when I do my adv(HC Banana) it does it just right and I can kill a tank in about 60 minutes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> PT Mini's rock dude, easy to clean, glass is replaceable, O rings and coils readily available and easy to rebuild and for me the flavour is better than the PT maxi.



That's high praise indeed and just the way I feel... and I love the idea of a rebuild. I assume that means change the goodies in the coil?


----------



## Silver (16/2/14)

Also love my PT2 mini - such a great little tank and always reliable.
I agree with all your comments
Would love to rebuild a coil for it and see if it translates to a much better vape. 
@Gazzacpt - what's been your experience with this versus the standard coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Also love my PT2 mini - such a great little tank and always reliable.
> I agree with all your comments



And I'm almost ready to order some more again!


----------



## Andre (16/2/14)

Here a picture of the Mini 2 next to the Aerotank. The latter also takes apart in the same way as the Mini 2.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Also love my PT2 mini - such a great little tank and always reliable.
> I agree with all your comments
> Would love to rebuild a coil for it and see if it translates to a much better vape.
> @Gazzacpt - what's been your experience with this versus the standard coils?



Nothing wrong with the standard coils. I have to fiddle with them to get them to wick to *my* liking without leaking or gurgling so after playing with them a bit I have a build that works for me. Instead of cleaning the coils I just rebuild the whole lot every 2 weeks. This one of the reasons I've been slow on the dual coil uptake but i think its time to try out a Aero or Nautilus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (16/2/14)

I love my PT2 mini.. its a handy little device and on an ego vv it goes like the clappers.

as for the wicking issue I ensure that I keep the rubber gasket on and after filling I prime it with a few dry pulls and havent had an issue yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam (16/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Nothing wrong with the standard coils. I have to fiddle with them to get them to wick to *my* liking without leaking or gurgling so after playing with them a bit I have a build that works for me. Instead of cleaning the coils I just rebuild the whole lot every 2 weeks. This one of the reasons I've been slow on the dual coil uptake but i think its time to try out a Aero or Nautilus.



I can't speak for the aero tank but the nautilus has not disappointed yet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/2/14)

I forgot about that priming with a few dry pulls
Saw that on a video a while back but haven't done that. I do get some gurgling occasionally, but mainly on the PT2 mega tank. The mini hardly ever gives any issues


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Thanks yet again to the Vaping Team... this certainly helps... I will get an Areotank when they arrive but will grab a few extra Mini's for now and line them up with different juice in each!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Does anyone in SA have stock of the Nautilus?


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Does anyone in SA have stock of the Nautilus?



@Oupa has a few


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Oupa has a few



Thanks Gazza! Email on it's way to @Oupa


----------



## fred1sa (16/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Can you alter the airflow on the Nautilus?


Yes you can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

fred1sa said:


> Yes you can.



Thanks! Love your avatar!


----------



## fred1sa (16/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks! Love your avatar!


Lol, birds of a feather we are. I do rock and surf only tho, don't have the sea legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

